# How to Press a Split Front Jersey with a Custom Screen Printed Transfer



## Geobug

With baseball season here, your teams will want their screen printed transfers applied to a split front jersey. Heat printing on these jerseys takes a little more time, but is easy to do. Try to order jerseys that have buttons that are spaced at least 6" apart. 

[MEDIA]http://www.transferexpress.com/site/images/split_front_buttons.jpg[/MEDIA]

These work best for printing. When ordering your screen printed transfers be sure to request the middle of your image that will be between the buttons is sized to fit that area. 





*To apply:*
*1.* Cut your print into two parts just left of center, so the cut matches the split front on the shirt. Try to avoid cutting through a letter if possible.
*2.* Keep your jersey fully buttoned and place on the platen of your heat press. Turn pressure up to compensate for the buttons.
*3.* Pre-Press your jersey.
*4.* Position the two halves on your jersey, lining up the edge of the transfer to the split. The grid lines will help you line up your two halves.
*5.* Press.
*6.* Remove the release paper from the right side only.
*7.* Unbutton the jersey.
*8.* Open the jersey, leaving only the left half on your platen.
*9.* Press again.
*10.* Remove the release paper from the left half.


----------



## 2Day Designs

How to you do the numbers on the back without it leaving marks from the buttons?


----------



## beenbranded

My transfer doesn't have backing it was just cad cut. any tips


----------



## BML Builder

2Day Designs said:


> How to you do the numbers on the back without it leaving marks from the buttons?


I would suggest you use a teflon pillow inside the shirt to prevent the button marks. That will give a cushion between the buttons and the heat pressed numbers.


----------



## gapipkin

Where can we get the uniforms from?


----------



## Rodney

gapipkin said:


> Where can we get the uniforms from?


Teamworkathletic.com is one company that sells uniforms.

There are many others mentioned here: uniforms related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## beenbranded

I have found an awesome and affordable selection at Soccer Equipment - Soccer Jerseys Balls Gear Goals and Nets This link says soccer, but it will take you to all the other sports tabs as well.


----------



## shabu0189

http://daily-cash.info

These work best for printing. When ordering your screen printed transfers be sure to request the middle of your image that will be between the buttons is sized to fit that area.


----------

